
New Ubuntu is out - bandris
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
======
martythemaniak
This is something that is an absolute must if you're like me and hate the
current huge button/label/tab/* trend in UIs.

[http://martin.ankerl.com/2008/05/13/human-compact-gnome-
them...](http://martin.ankerl.com/2008/05/13/human-compact-gnome-theme/)

It just makes the default Human and Clearlooks themes much more compact, so
its a good way to get more screen space without going all XMonad-crazy ;)

Edit: Also, the "Esco" and "Metabox" window borders are good companions to
this, as they are the most compact ones shipping be default (at least on 8.04)

~~~
there
"absolutely the current"?

is that like "i accidentally the whole..."?

~~~
martythemaniak
oops. I accidentally the verb while editing ;)

------
dimitar
Try unetbootin: <http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/> I installed the new
ubuntu on my 2GB USB flash drive in less than 15 minutes. Sure is handy when
you don't want to burn a CD you know you are going to use less than 5 times
:-). Plus it boots fast, unlike the sluggish livecd's. You can make your
choice from about a two dozen distro's including LinuxMint (which I intend to
try very soon), Fedora, Puppy, DamnSmallLinux and other great ones.

~~~
dmpayton
Hey, thanks for that! I don't have any CD-R's handy (and won't be able to get
any till next week), so this was perfect. Once I figured out that the USB
drive has to be formated as FAT32, I was solid.

------
ErrantX
I'm still not convinced the 2.6.27 kernel is stable enough. Our .27 test
cluster (various distros including U8.10) has numerous issues that just ARENT
fixed yet.

I always hate Ubuntu .10 releases :( even when they call it "stable" is
usually isn;t and we see a huge increase in (client) issues...

~~~
notdarkyet
I have to reluctantly agree with this statement. It shouldn't be that when I
upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 I am stuck fixing all of the issues that the upgrade
itself broke (for example wireless is working poorly and is non-functional
after suspends). While these issues are marginal and will only suck up a few
minutes of my time, there are plenty of positives. Notably, GIMP, GNOME, and
various other upgrades are quite nice.

I always felt guilty complaining about the stability of an Ubuntu distro. If I
wanted stability I would stick with Debian or BSD. For free software of such
quality, what I am gaining is certainly worth the time ensuring it works on my
system.

~~~
ErrantX
I sympathise over the Wifi issue. Had many similar issues.

I always consider 8.10 of "cutting edge" quality and never bother to upgrade
our day-to-day systems for a couple of months after release (sometimes we even
wait till the next .04). As you say it's not worth the issue fixing headaches
:P

Agreed though: the package updates are nice.

------
tocomment
Is there any harm in installing the 64bit version? Will most programs be
available for it? I have a core2duo processor, those are 64bit right?

~~~
bootload
_"... Is there any harm in installing the 64bit version (ubuntu)? ..."_

Are you upgrading or re-installing from another OS or is this a new system?
Each of those have slight problems (bloat when upgrading, backup your data
before you install). Aside from that the only problems I've had are existing
commercial software like flash (32 bit probably never to be 64).

~~~
tocomment
Doing a clean install. Was running Hardy 32bit. Anyone know if flash 64bit
works yet?

~~~
bootload
_"... Anyone know if flash 64bit works yet? ..."_

No 64bit but try <http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9> (Adobe Flash Player
Non-free plugin installer) and more FOSS alternatives
System->Administration->Synaptic & search for 'Flash'.

 _"... Was running Hardy 32bit ..."_

You can keep your home partition or data if you want.

------
callmeed
Do you guys think we'll start seeing this release on Slicehost/Linode soon?

Any major advantage over Hardy (from a server perspective)?

~~~
davidw
I updated my slices to it a few days ago, and it seems to work ok:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/10/25/slicehost-ubuntu-
intre...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/10/25/slicehost-ubuntu-intrepid-
upgrade)

BTW, more here:

<http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/10/30/slicehost-migration>

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
When I did a test upgrade on my slice a couple weeks ago ( same reasoning as
yours :P ), I ended up with a _lot_ of .sh scripts in my `rcconf` listings as
things that would start up with the box. Any idea if you have those on your
machine now, or if it was a fluke of upgrading back before the RC/final?

------
kaens
I'm going to hold off a bit before upgrading. What I run on my laptop, while
having Ubuntu as a base, ends it's similarity to the Ubuntu defaults there.
There's not much in this release that helps me out a bunch, may as well let
some bugs / deficiencies work themselves up before upgrading the system.

------
justindz
I appear to be on the list of people for whom the upgrade will remove 3d
acceleration. I'm going to have to wait. Does anyone know if this is purely an
issue with kernel and drivers that should get resolved soon or if this is a
strategic change in supporting the vendor drivers (Nvidia in my case)?

~~~
justindz
Update: my driver was supported, upgraded, all was quite smooth. Bonus:
couchdb package in 8.10.

------
tarkin2
the new kernel change my /dev/hda to /dev/sda, which messed up my custom fstab
entry. so it went to command prompt on startup to allow me to change it. fine
apart from that.

------
andr
I know people complain when new Windows releases take 5 years, but is the
opposite better. I mean I just got my official 8.04.1 CD last month.

~~~
davidw
You can stick with the long term support releases if you don't want to do lots
of upgrading.

~~~
amackera
Exactly. The Ubuntu releases are more incremental. Really all that the new
releases contain are new and updated patches, occasionally a new kernel
release, better support, occasionally additional applications, etc.

It's not like Windows where each release usually brings some serious changes.

~~~
davidw
Linux distribution releases are really about cat herding. With

* Gnome * KDE * The kernel * Openoffice * Firefox * Mysql * Postgresql

You're almost bound to release just before or just after someone else's "big
release" and so either miss it and be a bit out of date, or include something
that is perhaps not 100% stable.

------
keefe
and trashed my damn xorg.conf

------
pavelludiq
I don't know about ubuntu, but Kubuntu sucks(at least the RC did).

~~~
Tichy
I don't know about Kubuntu, but Ubuntu doesn't suck (at least the 8.04 version
didn't).

~~~
jodrellblank
I don't know about Kubuntu but I wish linux had something like Microsoft
Update.

apt-get and yum are a bit too "no, it's your decision, do _you_ want to update
libobscure-2.4.6.so and risk breaking everything?"

~~~
dimitar
You can set your update manager to only fetch security updates and install
them in the background (and via a GUI, too!). They don't break anything and
you won't get bugged.

Plus, many people have huge hard drives and making backups of the OS isn't
hard. You can fix it of course, but why bother when can you do it faster
restoring from a backup..

------
lhorn
Intel wifi cards (4965 and 3945) don't work anymore?
[http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#System%20lo...](http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#System%20lock-
ups%20with%20Intel%204965%20wireless)

I hate to sound negative, but this makes no freaking sense. Those two Intel
cards have been pretty much the only safe choice for Linux laptop buyers:
everything else, including Dell crap, doesn't work at all or requires using
terrible hacks like ndiswrapper. The first thing I look for when getting a
laptop, is to make sure the wireless card is one of those two. AND THEY DON'T
WORK ANYMORE?!

To me this sounds like a distro with pretty much disabled WiFi.

FUCK.

~~~
martey
From the release notes link you posted:

 _Users affected by this issue can install the linux-backports-modules-
intrepid package, to install a newer version of this driver that corrects the
bug._

Calm down.

